# Hot Ditch (Feb 13, 2010) - Striking Spinner Bait Works!



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I had everything ready for 3 weeks. Finally I got the permission in the evening on Friday. 

I wanted to test typical Large Mouth (LM) Bass spinner baits (with gold blade) as my search baits for red drum and specks at Hot Ditch. Why Not? 
I never used Large Mouth Bass Spinner Baits. But I heard several times on TV fishing shows that Spinner Baits are the must-have lures and they are the most versatile lures.

Here is my Video Fishing Log:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0JmJ_liaB8&feature=channel


The reason I like LM bass spinner baits was that LM bass spinner baits come with very wide gap hooks. I saw FL, LA, and TX anglers used the small jig head with wide gap hook. But I could not find small jig heads (for Redfish Magic spinner arm) with wide gap hooks locally and on-line.

Whatever the reasons are, the only spinner bait worked very well as my search bait at Hot Ditch was this:

- Strike King (¼ oz chartreuse head) with a large gold spinner blade and a small chrome blade).
- I removed the skirt from the spinner baits.
- I put a (old and damaged) 5” Bass Assassin Sea Shad (Salt & Pepper) with Chartreuse tail 
- I use a small yellow zip to fasten the BA. 

This above spinner dived 2.5-3.5 feet when trolled from a kayak. I may add an inline sinker to lower the spinner bait in the future.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the report. My friend and I headed out there yesterday and didn't have a bit of luck. We ended up just getting beat up by the wind and cold. Oh well, that's fishing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Look at one of these jig heads 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53007____SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53006____SearchResults

It looks a lot like this

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_59508____SearchResults


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Look at one of these jig heads
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53007____SearchResults
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I think those are the ones. I kept ordering the wrong ones. Next Saturday I will stop by BassPro when heading for Hot Ditch.

Joe


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Joe I was one of the 3 other guys out there that day with kayaks, It was good to meet you and we're goin back soon and were tryin lures this time.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Joe sorry about the mix up looks like you had a good time glad you got out. I called twice and got your voice mail would have came out to meet you and swope fish stories, also got your PM and call back sorry I was at work didn't hear it I'll call yea tonight.

Man nice job on the pup / speck it's always nice to go home with fish after a long drive like that .

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

VBpierkingmac said:


> Hey Joe I was one of the 3 other guys out there that day with kayaks, It was good to meet you and we're goin back soon and were tryin lures this time.


Hey, 
I am planning to fish with O Shin Rin on this coming Saturday. I will be paddling a regular kayak (not Hobie). 

The size of the Strike King Spinner Bait is ¼ oz not 3/4oz. Perhaps the blade and jig head of the ¾ oz Spinner bait are too big???. If you can find Redfish Magic, use Redfish Magic. Make sure that you put a piece of vinyl tube on the elbow where the leader is connected. The vinyl tube is the hook protector on Strike King Spinner Bait. You may pinch the elbow when put the vinyl tube.

Since I will be trolling with a regular kayak, I will be trolling only one line. I will troll a tandem rig on a line. I am very used to trolling a tandem lures. Tandem lures can be very difficult to use especially on a kayak. Here is my tandem lure I prepared for Specks and Red at Hot Ditch for this coming Saturday:










Upper leader is about 8’ long. The lower leader is total 4’ long. To maintain the separation between the upper lure (leader) and the lower lure, I added an inline sinker to the middle of the lower leader. 
Two lures will make the lures rise a bit during the trolling because of more draft. The inline sinker will (hopefully) bring down the lures during the trolling. I will add a split sinker to the lower leader if necessary.

Let me know when you see me. I have a plenty of lures to share. Hope we see each other again soon.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Hey Joe sorry about the mix up looks like you had a good time glad you got out. I called twice and got your voice mail would have came out to meet you and swope fish stories, also got your PM and call back sorry I was at work didn't hear it I'll call yea tonight.
> 
> Man nice job on the pup / speck it's always nice to go home with fish after a long drive like that .
> 
> jerry


We fish this coming Saturday.:fishing:

Joe


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea man it sounds like its goin to be me and the other 2 guys i was with again this saturday. Its funny we actually appear 2 times in your video. Once at the trucks and again right after you caught the striper, you can see one of us in the yellow yak and if you look carefully im in front of him and the other guy is behind him. Ill holler at you on the water buddy.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Love the videos. Keep them coming.


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

dang! i never thought about using spinner baits at the hot ditch but now im gonna have too give it a try


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*lures*

That looks like a cluster .... waiting to happen. An eight foot leader for Trout on a three way? What do you do handline them in?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> We fish this coming Saturday.:fishing:
> 
> Joe


OK Joe I'll call you later today after work.


jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> OK Joe I'll call you later today after work.
> 
> 
> jerry


I know you live close to the BassPro. Can you buy these jig heads for me? I have many spinner arms but not the following jig heads. My going to the BassPro while driving down there cuts into our fishing time on the Saturday:

a pack of 38-422-474-03 - 1/4oz Chartreuse jig head with 4/0 hook
a pack of 38-422-476-03 - 3/8oz Chartreuse jig head with 4/0 hook

The following link shows the picture of Jig head:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53006____SearchResults

Sent you a PM 
Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

surf rat said:


> That looks like a cluster .... waiting to happen. An eight foot leader for Trout on a three way? What do you do handline them in?


Speck is a new species for me and I learned the lesson by not landing after hooked them. A good number of specks got away when I prepare the video camera in the past. I expect some specks will get away. The tandem rig is my search bait. Being on a kayak, I am not that mobile and I troll with one line. I want to locate the fishing spot fast. With the tandem rig, I present two different types of lures. The small upper lure is for small specks and the lower bigger lure is for bigger specks and good sized red. Hopefully, once locate the fishing spot, I can troll with or cast single lure at the fishing spot. 

Yap, using a tandem rig is always a challenge.
Joe


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I see*

So the big specks won't eat that little 3 in bait?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Surf Rat,
I am not an expert on Specks. But so far big bait big fish was the case for me at Hot Ditch.

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> I know you live close to the BassPro. Can you buy these jig heads for me? I have many spinner arms but not the following jig heads. My going to the BassPro while driving down there cuts into our fishing time on the Saturday:
> 
> a pack of 38-422-474-03 - 1/4oz Chartreuse jig head with 4/0 hook
> a pack of 38-422-476-03 - 3/8oz Chartreuse jig head with 4/0 hook
> ...


Joe no prob I'll pick them up fri for you how many packs you need, also what else do I need to bring ----milk crate ,net,stringer.....I've picked out 3 of my rods 1 float 1 jig 1 casting.

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Joe no prob I'll pick them up fri for you how many packs you need, also what else do I need to bring ----milk crate ,net,stringer.....I've picked out 3 of my rods 1 float 1 jig 1 casting.
> 
> jerry


Just a pack of each. 

Just bring whatever you want. We can always leave the unwanted ones in the car. And we can come back to the car if we need them. I will bring enough frozen shrimps for 3 - 4 of us just in case someone want to do bait-fishing. I think a couple of kayakers will join us I got some emails. Bring some hooks and a spool of leader line for you to carry.

Don't forget tackle box, food and drinks.

Joe


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Another great video and report!


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Another great report Joe, Thanks..


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> We fish this coming Saturday.:fishing:
> 
> Joe


I'll be out there on Sunday, please post up a report so I know what to expect out there (besides crowds).


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*That is the spirit*

Outstanding report...and you also demonstrated what we all should do...try different things...you never know what will work...


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice job Joe, another great video report... pretty cool

Thanks and keep'em coming


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Quick post for the Ditch*

Just got home and ComeOnFish is on the road for a 3 hr drive back. Well post a thread later in detail but what I can say is my legs are burning from Joes Hobie  

Thanks sooooo much Joe it was an Honor fishing and meeting you . Not much luck but great company and a blue bird day :fishing: 


jerry


----------

